
Our Generation Ships Will Sink - radley
http://boingboing.net/2015/11/16/our-generation-ships-will-sink.html
======
bbitmaster
This is believable, the author points out some very real challenges that I
think will make it impossible for us to travel to other stars in our present
form.

Just some criticisms, the author doesn't seem to understand the idea of
sending probes to survey a destination before loading up a huge generational
ship. Instead, the author seems to think humans would just load up, travel for
200 years, and arrive at some unknown destination and _hope_ that there's a
habitable planet. This is nonsense. Could you imagine spending 200 years on a
ship _hoping_ that your destination is even hospitable to life?

In any case, some very good points are made about the challenges. Personally,
I don't think we're going to be going to other stars as humans, in our human
bodies. If we could someday build AI, and machines with brains that think like
humans -- those could voyage across the galaxy.

